

The climate may be heating up less in response to greenhouse-gas emissions - denzil_correa
http://www.economist.com/news/science-and-technology/21574461-climate-may-be-heating-up-less-response-greenhouse-gas-emissions?fsrc=scn/fb/wl/pe/asensitivematter

======
greenyoda
Previously posted: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5454560>

~~~
denzil_correa
Apologies - I hadn't seen the original submission. I can't delete this one
either.

